# Mike's Mixed Africans



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Folks,
I added some ore African Cichlids to my tank:
OB Peacock
Red Empress
Blue Zebera
Lemmon Jake


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Cool fish what size tank do you have.


----------

